# IBS and Lactose Intolerance Controlled



## ControlledIBS (Nov 3, 2002)

After suffering with IBS (diarrhea predominant) and lactose intolerance for 25+ years, both conditions are now controlled WITHOUT meds and without diet changes, naturally. Former GSK employee who can still get Lotronex free, but I don't need it any longer. Female and 50 years old, my IBS has been controlled since summer of 2001. My health and quality of life has improved permanently. Feel feel to email jmoore29###nc.rr.com for more information. "Living happy and healthy" and very thankful!


----------

